# How to find a family.



## Looking to help. (Apr 14, 2014)

I am in Scotland and have decided that now is the time to start looking for a family that I can help.
Can anybody give advice on best way to find someone that is looking for a gestational surrogate. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi,


There are secret ******** pages which you may find very helpful.  You need to request through an existing member to join.


Also, there are other websites.  Are you looking to match independently or through COTS or SUK?


Best of luck with your search, it is a truly lovely thing to do.


Oli x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

We can help you, with matching, information and support through the process. Do give us a call if you'd like to chat through how we work. There's more information about Brilliant Beginnings here http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/surrogates.

Natalie


----------

